# Kitchen Table



## ArnoldC (Aug 18, 2022)

Hey Senior buds.  Sharon and I have been looking for a replacement kitchen table for the longest.  My search has been less than satisfactory.  Selections are either too expensive, sold out or cheap looking for the price.  Locally, when asking, we get the 'deer in the headlight' look as if nobody ever hear of them.

Repair and resto project started today.  We'll make a silk purse out of a sow's ear with what we have.  I'll post up some images as it goes along.  _Arnold_


----------



## Jace (Aug 18, 2022)

Good Luck with your restoration!


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 18, 2022)

ArnoldC said:


> Hey Senior buds.  Sharon and I have been looking for a replacement kitchen table for the longest.  My search has been less than satisfactory.  Selections are either too expensive, sold out or cheap looking for the price.  Locally, when asking, we get the 'deer in the headlight' look as if nobody ever hear of them.
> 
> Repair and resto project started today.  We'll make a silk purse out of a sow's ear with what we have.  I'll post up some images as it goes along.  _Arnold_


Have the TV trays ready for the long haul.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 18, 2022)

I would suggest estate sales, you can get some wonderful well made furniture.  I purchased a dining table, chairs and china cabitnet when a lady was going into a home.  This was over 30 years ago.  They were asking more than I could afford but I left a note with my name, number and what I could afford.  They called later and said it was mine at my price.  The second time, after we bought a larger home, the first purchased went into the dining room.  I needed something for the kitchen area.  I purchased a set for the kitchen.  Table with leaf, four chairs for $75, got it home and low and behold it was a Tell City set of furniture.  High quality, a collectors item worth about $1000.00, still have it.


----------



## Jules (Aug 18, 2022)

Have fun and good luck with your project, @ArnoldC


----------

